# We need better trout fishing



## elkcrazy (Apr 7, 2004)

After reading the reports of the Huron Zoo, which I was done in about 45 minutes but still wanted to throttle some morons, I decided that this is enough.

First a little background. I grew up in Washington State. The DOW has some places set up there, lakes, rivers, and streams, that are called "selective fisheries". What this basically means is there are special rules so that there is a good fishery all year. Most have single barbless hooks, artifical lures only. Many are catch and release part of the year, but most are 1 fish a day, a couple are 5 a day. The c&r and 1 fish lakes have big trout, 3-5 lbs average, and the 5 fish "normal" 10-14 inch with the carry overs that grow bigger.

If this sounds like something we would want here's what you need to do. Call the DNR and tell them. That's it. Simple enough. If you know how to get on this site and use a computer I'm sure we all know how to dial a telephone. Tell them you want better trout fishing down here where it is accessible. I have called a couple times, but it takes more than me.

Just think of a 5 lb rainbow running into your fly backing or seeing the bottom of your spool.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

The DNR has attempted to plant trout in some lakes they believe will hold them year round with little success in SE Michigan. There are a few lakes that hold the trout over the year but very few. 

The problem lies in not having the waters that would sustain trout life. Construction and urban sprawl have damaged any waters that would have held trout for us to fish. I'd like to see it too but we need to be happy that we have the limited steelhead fishing and the rare trout we have. Factories and greedy contractors are going to dominate in an economy that relies on new construction to bolster sagging city budgets over trout and there's nothing we can do about that. 

I'm with you but just don't think it's going to happen.


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

Yup that would be great but it is not going to happen anytime soon. One you are dealing with water that gets quite warm from what i understand.... which is not very conducisive to trout develpment. Take the huron, many of the larger fish there never make July... they are either caught, or if they are not they succomb to the heat. That is why it is managed as a put and take fishery. 

Wish it was that easy, but its not.


----------



## The Junkie (Feb 23, 2004)

I really hope you dont want to "throttle" any one on the site. This is Michigan, one of the finest freshwater fisheries in the world. We just have to drive a little, lol. Me personally, I have to live down here because of my career, as a lot of people do, it doesnt mean that our hearts dont stay north of the Zilwaukee. As for our put and take industry its what we have to help us get by, and I think it is great that we have it. This is also one of the greatest Walleye fisheries in the world. Good Luck making this your home and there alot of good people here to point you in the right direction with those great trout streams.


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

Several points on top of the ones already mentioned. Different Climates. The rivers and lakes also have a much different nutrient content that allows faster growth rates. This more than likely attributes to the larger size fish being caught on average versu the "put and take theory". We have many rivers that are all catch and release and year round and/or catch and release with closed season and the average fish size does not really change between these waters. What matters most is food and shelter. The nutrients issue has been an argument on our fabled Au Sauble and also has been a huge topic of discussion on the Grand River in Ontario. Clean water is great but you do need to have a high nutrient level to achieve better growth rates. Au Sauble is getting ready to launch their storm sewer program to further clean the water. I have asked several, that say they are directly involved, if this is going to hurt the growth rate. They have yet to answer. I suspect it will. I know they were talking years ago about artificially introducing nutrients in the stream but I've heard nothing recently. I hope the people in charge have put more forethought into this than it apears


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

One thing to keep in mind is the Huron River planting in pretty unique. I do not know of another program like that one in Michigan. All around the state there's lots of trout streams and lakes that support good trout populations-and many have special regulations-flies only, catch & release etc. The Huron gets clobbered like that due to its proximity to Metro Detroit. It does not excuse the poor behavior though. I've seen the same thing go on too-used to go steelhead fishing a long time ago and some things I saw would make one's blood boil. Also while hunting have encountered so called "sportsmen" that are really low lifes.


----------



## ZobZob (Oct 27, 2002)

Like others have said... they tried to plant trout in many creeks in SE Michigan and it hasn't worked well. It does stink not having good trout fishing around here but a drive up to NW or NE Michigan or better yet the UP will make you be proud of our state's trout fishing. We have some damn good trout fishing here. :bouncy: 

Zob


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

While its true there's a lack of trout water in SE Michigan we can always drown our sorrows while chasing Smallmouth & Largemouth bass ,Pike, gills and loads of other species in a lot of different waters (both streams & lakes). That not so bad. Do this some time: get a canoe & float the Huron there's tons of great water you'll have a blast!


----------



## elkcrazy (Apr 7, 2004)

I know we have a great fishery for other species, but I don't enjoy walleye, bass and pike as much, and I can't drive 4 hours to fish the northern places on a Saturday.

I talked to a guy out of the Livona office and we discussed the water temp. There are strains of trout that strive in warmer water. A couple of the lakes I used to fish get very warm in the summer. They have a strain of rainbow from Nevada. The biggest problem I gathered is funding. I think they could do it if they wanted. There are plenty of lakes that would do fine if they put forth the effort.

Maybe it is better to get involved in TU and approach it that route.

For all the naysayers give the dnr a call. You never know what might happen if the right person gets involved.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I would rather see the DNR put that time effort into our indigenous species.


----------



## ZobZob (Oct 27, 2002)

I'm guessing that those lakes you speak of were quite deep. There are a few lakes in SE Mich that have trout in them but they are usually at least 60 feet deep. 

Zob


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

> Maybe it is better to get involved in TU and approach it that route.
> 
> For all the naysayers give the dnr a call. You never know what might happen if the right person gets involved.


Don't take me wrong, I'd love to have some better trout fishing close to home but just don't want to see trout die because the waters aren't right for them. That would be a waste of planted fish that could survive for enjoyment on appropriate waters.


----------



## Woolybugger (Feb 26, 2001)

Actually the put and take fishery on the Huron isn't very unique. Its pretty much all that states in the middle of the US have. I fished outside of Nashville last year and it was all about the take. They plant fish throughout the year for year long harvest and it is a continuous zoo. This seemed pretty typical until you reach the mountains where trout can actually reproduce.


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Heard about Tennesee & other states. I 'm not sure of Michigan in general or SE Michigan area though. DNR does stock a nearby lake with browns for an early catch & release period (April 1st to opener). Most stocking by DNR I know of is to have what is known as Put,Grow and Take. Plantings of juvenile fish that hopefully will take hold and help sustain the fishery.


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

Belive or not there are some semi urban streams and some in rural areas in SE lower Mi that have wild and reproducing trout populations.They are very rare and not well publicised.Some are even near and around the metro detroit area which is remarkable in itself.Even some very small isolated tributaries of the river rouge contain some native trout populations.No Im not :coco: this is realy true.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Stinger, I never mentioned it because I knew everyone would have yet more evidence of my mental instability. I have a buddy who lives near 10 mile and Farmington rd, with a Rouge trib running through his backyard. My kids have caught dinky browns out of there on more than one ocassion.


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

Also belive it or not (No Im not Ripley) :tsk: but I have been told that the DNR did some survey shocking on some streams that run through the city of Livonia with trout showing up in their surveys.I also know of streams up here in my neck of the woods which is in the bottom of the thumb area that contain wild and native trout populations mainly browns with some brookies.I have also caught a 3lb native rainbow 3 years ago out of a stream that is a tributary of the black river near port huron.I think if a person had/has alot of time on their hands with some exploring of the many small streams in south east lower michigan that there are some remote hidden jewls that contain small sized native and wild trout populations that can be found.
I do also used to know of streams in the middle michigan area that were not printed in any trout guide that contained trout and posibly still do.It amazes me that with growth of urbanization that trout continue to flourish in streams of such poipulated areas.
The biggest threat to these trout and other aquatic wild life is accidental spills or the unintential runoff of fertilizers from farmers properties on which these streams flow through.
Down south when I lived in missouri,arkansas,and oklahoma I found many streams which contained wild trout populations.Many of these trout escaped from trout farms through floods.
With all this being said its remarkable to have such streams as the clinton and huron rivers that provide trout fishing oppurtunities in an area as large as metro detroit.
I lived out in Pheonix arizona for bit back in the mid 80`s and to date they implimented an urban fishing program in which small man made lakes were stocked with trout during the winter months providing trout fishing oopurtunities for the resdients of phoenix.


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

shhhhhhhh...... i did some exploring last summer and found some interesting findings myself.....

steve


----------

